# Loosing Smoke



## burnt fingers (Apr 2, 2010)

I've noticed that when smoking that some smoke, not alot, is coming out around the edge of the lid. Is this a problem that needs fixing or is it common? I can't download a photo, it's the barrel type with sidebox.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 2, 2010)

How are the temps? If they're good then smoke loss shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 2, 2010)

Since you're not losing a lot of smoke, I'd go by temp. If you can get it where you want, the loss is not a matter to worry about. The only thing I would look at in this case is whether or not it's protected from wind and making sure the wind can't get in and cool down the cooking chamber.


----------



## ddave (Apr 2, 2010)

Not a problem as long as you can hold your desired temp.  Mine does that too and I take that as a sign that the smoke is running a bit heavy.  My wife doesn't really like too much smoky flavor so I try and keep it real light.  Just wisping out of the stack or being able to smell it works well for me.

Dave


----------



## caveman (Apr 2, 2010)

I have the grill type with a SFB.  I have smoke coming from the back sometimes but it does not affect my temp.  The temp is what you want to maintain.  Well, that & not TOO much smoke.  It sounds like you are alright.


----------



## burnt fingers (Apr 2, 2010)

The smoke I lose is not heavy. The temps fluctuate quite a bit. It is in no way what could be called stable. It was a little breezy when I was doing this. I'm using mainly charcoal and adding a chunk of wood after it gets going good.


----------



## corn cob (Apr 2, 2010)

I was gonna say "Fire Control" might be your issue...Practice reaching and maintaining constant temperatures...This is accomplished by lots of experience between you and your specific cooker...Leave your "exhaust" (smoke stack) fully open! Regulate the "speed" (rate of burn) of your fire by adjusting the accelerator (air flow)....Lots of air flow = Hot fire! Less air flow = cooler fire. The objective is a good clean burning fire, constant temperatures, and a TBS. This should eliminate most if not all of your smoke leakage...HTH

Fun!!


----------



## burnt fingers (Apr 2, 2010)

I did have my exhaust almost closed. I'll try with it open and see if I can maintain a level temp.


----------



## rickw (Apr 3, 2010)

Never cook with the damper closed. It will give you stale smoke and an undesirable taste.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 3, 2010)

It sounds like a fire controll thing to me too. Now the closing your damper isn't a good thing either you don't want that smoke to be in the chamber for to long for it will give you a bitter taste to the meat. And that a no no.


----------



## burnt fingers (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks All for the great advice. I'll practice the temp control.


----------

